# East Kent Goldings



## Stuster (6/9/06)

Just for a bit of a change, I thought we could try a Hop of the Week. This week I thought we'd try the quintessential common English hop, East Kent Goldings (EKG).

So how do you rate them? What beer styles do you use them in? How do you use them - for bittering, flavour, aroma, dry hop? Any difference you notice between different forms - flowers, plugs or pellets?

Any suggestions for future hops/styles of the week would be great, so if there's a hop you are thinking of using but are not sure, just pm me.

Here's some info on these hops, taken from here.



> English East Kent Golding
> The Goldings are the traditional Old English hop. Developed by clonal selection from 1790 on starting from Canterbury Whitebine
> 
> Characteristics
> ...



Tell us all you know. :super:


----------



## DJR (6/9/06)

I've only used them as a light (14g) dry hop in the Amber i did recently to try and balance the roast malt that was a bit full-on from using chocolate malt and JW Trad Ale. Turned out quite well.

I imagine a blend of these and something else English like Challenger or Target would be quite nice in a bitter, stout or any English ale.

Styrian goldings don't have the same genealogy do they, i remember hearing that the Styrians are actually from Fuggles?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (6/9/06)

I've only used them a couple of times but have liked the results. IIRC I used them as flavouring additions each time. 

I'm currently growing EKGoldings at the moment and it took off alot quicker than the Hersbrucker!


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/9/06)

I hate to sound like I'm harping on about plugs lately "however"

With EKG pellets I've always had variable results from year to year, some very good, some so-so. Just started using EKG plugs recently in English styles and totally love the results. The difference will blow your mind. :beerbang: 

From here on end with my Bitters and British ales and wherever else if possible I shall now bitter with pellets and use plugs (in conj. with some pellets) for all my late additions.  

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (6/9/06)

DJR, yes Styrian Goldings are from Fuggles.

I'm also growing some EKG, but on my mother's property so I'm not sure if they've come up yet. Last year was the first year and no cones at all  but I have high hopes for this year. :super:


----------



## devo (6/9/06)

I haven't used goldings for a while but I do like them.


----------



## Bobby (6/9/06)

i use ekg quite alot. i really like them.
i think next time i will give plugs a go though. thanks for the tip warren.


----------



## tangent (6/9/06)

fresh plugs for flavour and aroma - bloody noice!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (6/9/06)

Only ever used them in a Choc Porter, I didnt mind them though and it really let the Choc and Amber flourish.

Have just put down another Porter thats in Primary however this has no Amber and will hopefully let me taste the flavour in them without the 1.7kg amber extract + 200g amber grain, used 1.7 unhopped light malt instead and used gerards ND recipe for it.


----------



## goatherder (6/9/06)

I use EKG in my house bitter for all hop additions. very tasty indeed. I too am a fan of the plugs, used 'em once and haven't looked back.


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/9/06)

EKG is one of my favourite hops, I use them in two of my house beers, an english mild and an english bitter and I also use them in my Wit. Always have them in stock.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## locost (6/9/06)

EKG is a stable in British Pale Ales and Bitters at our place, used primarily as flavour and aroma additions and dry hopping too. I'll normally use challenger as my bittering hop.

For flavour additions I tend to use pellets, for aroma additions I prefer to use plugs but I'm not so hard and fast about it and sometimes will use pellets. Dry hopping is always plugs.

In darker British ales (milds, porters, and stouts) I prefer to use Fuggle for flavour and aroma.

I


----------



## Weizguy (6/9/06)

Fresh EKG really puts a polish and shine on the flavour and aroma of an English Pale or bitter.

Not too bad for tarting up a kit of ale, either. Thanks Mr Cooper! (Real Ale).

Be aware that if your EKG is old, you will get a harsh bitter astringency on the flavour of your beer, and will take forever to drink the beer. Whereas, fresh EKG will make your beer so drinakble, you will consume it rapidly and wonder who stole your beer (because it's too nice to share).

Seth


----------



## jayse (6/9/06)

EKG rocks :super: 
I really don't like the word 'yum' you used in the poll though <_< that sounds so so gay.




Alcohol fueled brewtality
Jayse


----------



## jaytee (6/9/06)

> Be aware that if your EKG is old, you will get a harsh bitter astringency on the flavour of your beer, and will take forever to drink the beer. Whereas, fresh EKG will make your beer so drinakble, you will consume it rapidly and wonder who stole your beer (because it's too nice to share).



Too true.

I did a special bitter with lashings of new seasons Goldings and I couldn't stop the tap on the fridge from pouring ... 

A subsequent batch with older hops was bitterly dispointing ...


----------



## Stuster (6/9/06)

jayse said:


> EKG rocks :super:
> I really don't like the word 'yum' you used in the poll though <_< that sounds so so gay.



Sorry for the gayness Jayse. Just use the word all the time with my little kiddies. Next time I'll have to think of a more manly word. Nice? Lovely? :lol:


----------



## Snow (6/9/06)

I love EKG in my bitters, porters, stouts and Belgians. Definitely, without a doubt, in no uncertain terms, go the plugs or flowers over pellets. 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## neonmeate (6/9/06)

i definitely agree about the plugs - been working my way through 500g of EKG pellets lately and i just can't get any aroma out of them. it's there, but it's faint and onedimensional compared to fresh plugs.

also have to say (even though we're talking about East Kent Goldings) that I really like the NZ Goldings flowers. They have a nice orangey fruitiness as well as all the tasty floral stuff you usually get. Not too catpissy like some NZ hops.

one of these days i'm planning to do an all-EKG pilsener just for the hell of it. perhaps blended with some styrian or something to give it some edge.


----------



## Ross (6/9/06)

I love EKG both in pellet & plug form, but like all hops freshness is a must - pellets with their large surface area exposed to air tend to deteriorate quicker, but stored correctly, in my experience they are every bit as good as plugs...

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (6/9/06)

EGK is one of the hops I use more than most,and I perfer pellets.
Get'em fresh from "craftbrewer" and you won't be disappointed.

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (6/9/06)

Gee you love a poll Stuster  


East Kent Goldings suit the styles I make ,They work for me 


Pumpy


----------



## Stuster (6/9/06)

Pumpy said:


> Gee you love a poll Stuster



Nothing like a good poll, Pumpy. :unsure: 

Is the person who voted yuck going to confess and tell us how bad EKGs are? Come on, debate is good for the soul. :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (6/9/06)

I like those East Kent Golding hops sold by those supplies who take the trouble to quickly pack in a 'vacuum silver foil pack" . which keep in the flavour .  

pumpy


----------



## Trent (6/9/06)

Love EKG, use em in all my british bitters, though I tend to use fuggles in my IPA (as NSW july casers will attest!) Fresh pellets are great, but not too much can hold a candle to fresh plugs at the arse end of the boil in a bitter. They really are a great hop.
All the best
Trent


----------



## jimmy01 (6/9/06)

Use EKG in my Pale Ale. My most used hop to date.

Dave


----------



## Millet Man (6/9/06)

Love EKG in English ales - I use it in conjunction with Northdown for bittering, flavour and aroma. Also use it in my wit.

Close call between EKG and Tettnang for favourite hop.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## bconnery (6/10/06)

A little after the fact I know but I was fortunate enough to visit a place called The Hop Farm in Kent on my recent England trip where they still grow Goldings, and Target as well. 

It was great to see a demonstration of the picking, and participate a little and the history of how they used to be done. 

It was amazing to see the difference in size and flower density between the two as well, the Target ones were so much more small and tightly packed. 

It was a pretty heady rush standing next to the hop bin as they stripped the hops...

You could make yourself a little bag of hops to put under your pillow. Apparently they are good to help you sleep...

Beer wise, they are of course a classic English ale hop but that's been covered here I'm sure...


----------



## johnno (6/10/06)

EKG?

Only one answer for that.

Yum yum yum yum yum :lol: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## mje1980 (17/3/11)

Never had much luck brewing with this hop. Love it, and have had many great beers from other brewers with it, but i've never had much luck. However, im drinking my TTL inspired ale with EKG at FWH,10, and cube, and im really loving it, worked really well. Need to get some more!!


----------



## dcx3 (17/3/11)

I had the little creatures single batch ekg the other day and loved it, first time ive enjoyed these hops.


----------



## fletcher (13/3/14)

just got some of these i'll be using in a nice little english special bitter and wanted to know, as i don't have any other typically english hop varieties, which would be best to bitter with. total IBU will be about 35-40.

i can use the EKG but given they're about 5% i'd like to try and save some so i'm not using the whole bunch in one sitting.

currently, i have:

pride of ringwood, warrior, centennial, amarillo, hallertau, nelson sauvin, galena, citra, columbus, simcoe

any suggestions from experience with any of the above in a comination? or just suck it up and use the EKG?


----------



## davedoran (13/3/14)

I think EKG as bittering and Citra + Centennial for aroma works personally.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/3/14)

Probably Warrior, maybe Galena.

Keep the more neutral hops (and they are the most neutral you have) at the start for an ESB and middle it with EKG.

Or suck it up and use EKG for the whole lot.


----------



## Ross (13/3/14)

I'm not sure why Dave is suggesting using your only EKG as a bittering addition & finishing with Citra, Centennial, when you've asked for advice on an English Special bitter. Although this may taste great, firstly there's no point using a low alpha hop for bittering & secondly those 2 finishing hops will give you nothing like an English beer.

POR is a great hop for bittering an ESB (we use in our commercial ESB), it adds a little a spiciness (when used at 30 mins) that goes great with EKG. I'd add your EKG at 15 mins & flame out.
If adding at 60 mins, just use your highest alpha hop if you're looking to economise, as the difference between the hops will be negligible on the final taste.

Cheers Ross


----------



## yum beer (13/3/14)

Suck it up.
it's worth it.


----------



## sp0rk (13/3/14)

Does anyone have any EKG rhizomes they'll be wanting to offload once the season's over?
I've been using a fair amount lately and wouldn't mind growing my own next season, so I thought I'd get in early to try and reserve a rhizome


----------



## fletcher (13/3/14)

thank a bunch guys for your responses.

i might look at POR at 60 and the EKG from 15 and 0 mins. if i get too worried about keeping strict to style, i'll just throw in the EKG at 60 instead.

thank you all!


----------



## davedoran (13/3/14)

Yes sorry Fletcher,

Didn't see part about recipe being an ESB and was just looking at what you had. I no chill and find if I use EKG at 45mins it works for me. Some English and irish beers just use ekg alone.
Read somewhere Guinness just use ekg at 30 mins. Being a esb I realise you will want more bitterness though.


----------



## fletcher (18/3/14)

dave doran said:


> Yes sorry Fletcher,
> 
> Didn't see part about recipe being an ESB and was just looking at what you had. I no chill and find if I use EKG at 45mins it works for me. Some English and irish beers just use ekg alone.
> Read somewhere Guinness just use ekg at 30 mins. Being a esb I realise you will want more bitterness though.


no worries mate. i bit the bullet and am using EKG for all additions


----------

